# mini black light strobes at big lots



## CAH (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone else see the mini black light strobes at Big Lots for $6.00. They are cheap, run on batteries, and work fairly well. I got two of them and tried it with my FCG. Worked pretty well - not as good as the big black light. Our trail is far back behind our house so I am trying to eliminate as many extension cords as I can. The only thing I did not like is that they flash but with two of them on, it is only slight. Kind of makes it a little more eery I guess. Anyway, these would probably work well with a smaller prop. I bought another one to use in my spider web.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, I saw those but got the flashing thunder/lightning lights instead. Might go back and get them now.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

I got 2 and placed them and placed one just under the Gargoyles atop our Columns. drew attention to them till the sound of of the ToTs trigger them to open their wings and flap. I cut the wires to the speakers was tired of hearing them say they were Demons over and over.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I used them to highlight a prop. Definitely got peoples attention. Not bad for $6.


----------

